# Hmm, what's in this box in my garage?



## innergel

Oh yes, that's a little something I picked up when I was in South Africa last week. Lucky me  I thought I'd give you a little teaser.

Stay tuned. More details to come.


----------



## Guest

innergel said:


> Oh yes, that's a little something I picked up when I was in South Africa last week. Lucky me  I thought I'd give you a little teaser.
> 
> Stay tuned. More details to come.


I been waitin' all day ...............

This is what you give us ??!! ..............................


----------



## zmudshark

Looks to be a strip tease, and not my size...


----------



## MerckxMad

Okay, now you know you need to sell one of your Eddys to me. You and OFG are buying up the world's remaining stock of Merckx steel,aren't you?


----------



## Rik H

That's my paint scheme! Brilliant, I love it. (Though mine's got chromed lugs ). Was just out on it for 50 miles in decidedly flemish weather.


----------



## innergel

Strip tease indeed :wink: I'll try to get some more pics up today. 

It's a 60. And this is my first Merckx. The one I was trying to buy last month fell through. Rik H, tanks for posting this pic. It's a beauty. Mine did not come with a fork so I'll have to get one built. I'll use this pic as a reference.


----------



## Rik H

Just let me know if you need any higher quality close-up shots for reference on fork paint work or anything else, I'll be happy to mail them to you.

Mine's even bigger than yours (or more crowd-control fence-like to some), I measure it to be a 63cm c-c frame, but it was sold to me as a 64 (even though I thought 63 was the biggest size they made) and lo and behold, when I had the fork out, there was a sticker with '64' written on it on the steerer tube.


----------



## Dave Hickey

innergel said:


> Strip tease indeed :wink: I'll try to get some more pics up today.
> 
> It's a 60. And this is my first Merckx. The one I was trying to buy last month fell through. Rik H, tanks for posting this pic. It's a beauty. Mine did not come with a fork so I'll have to get one built. I'll use this pic as a reference.



I want to know the story behind this...You make a trip to South Africa and stumble on a 60cm Merckx in your size?


----------



## Guest

Dave Hickey said:


> I want to know the story behind this...You make a trip to South Africa and stumble on a 60cm Merckx in your size?


C'mon Dave, catch up will ya' ...........................


----------



## Guest

You need an intervention toomany :wink:


----------



## Guest

the_rydster said:


> You need an intervention toomany :wink:



Oh gawd, I know that.


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> I want to know the story behind this...You make a trip to South Africa and stumble on a 60cm Merckx in your size?


I've known I was going to SA for a while so I poked around the internet and found a few LBS's down there. I checked the "Specials" page on one site and it said they had some NOS Merckxs. I emailed the guy, but no response. I went up there anyway expecting to find two beaten up frames in a closet in 48cm and 50cm. 

When I walked in I asked the guy if he had those Merckx he listed on his webpage. He said "sure" and takes me over to a wall with 4 racks on it, all full of NOS Merckx steel. I was dumbfounded. I asked what if he had anything big in an MXL and he pulls out a 60. I almost had a coronary right there. It was the last big size of any model, and believe me I looked at ALL of them. 

After I bought the thing (obviously), I was literally speechless for about an hour. I was babbling like an idiot at lunch. My coworkers said they'd never seen anyone so happy about a "stinking bike." Obviously they don't read this website because this place is full of people who'd be in the same boat I was. Hell, I'm still over the moon!


----------



## innergel

Rik H said:


> Just let me know if you need any higher quality close-up shots for reference on fork paint work or anything else, I'll be happy to mail them to you.
> 
> Mine's even bigger than yours (or more crowd-control fence-like to some), I measure it to be a 63cm c-c frame, but it was sold to me as a 64 (even though I thought 63 was the biggest size they made) and lo and behold, when I had the fork out, there was a sticker with '64' written on it on the steerer tube.


Thanks Rik. I'll definitely take you up on your offer for more pics when ever you want to send them. I would prefer a bigger frame, like a 63, but beggars can't be choosers, esp. with MXL's. All us big guys need to stick together and demand more quality steel. Nothing more quality than an MXL.

LOVE the yellow bar tape. I think I'm going with white though.

and oh yeah, if i ever see your frame in person, I'm stealing your fork.


----------



## Guest

So I guess this qualifies as your birthday present eh?


----------



## ace70

Hi innergel,
I too have got a Merckx from the same shop in SA, through the post. A Corsa 01 in 56cm. They sent me a size smaller than what they said they would and also sent me an fork off an alloy Merckx.
The postage was criminal because they sent it via the airlines, but you know what.....

i'd do it all again, you were very lucky to be able to go to the store yourself, Rashid was very helpful to me but wasn't much help after the fact to sort out the problems. Doesn't matter as i got a shop soiled MXL fork from New Zealand and all is sorted.

Congrats and enjoy the ride, nothing better than finding a mystery steelie sitting in a store in a far away country,

Cheers


----------



## innergel

Nice! Rashid never responded to my first email, even after a follow up or two. I almost bailed on going to the shop because traffic was awful and I was in a bad mood. I'm glad I went (obviously). Once I was in the store, I was happy to be there. They were very helpful. I've got another email into him, so hopefully he's more responsive going forward. 

Postage from SA is definitely very expensive. I'd pay for air though. Putting it on a boat adds about 3 months to the transit time. No thanks. Hopefully I'll be going back in the summer sometime. If so, I'll go back for sure. I'll probably bring another frame home if they have one. 

And now, for the most important question for ace70, WHERE ARE THE PICS OF YOUR MXL?



ace70 said:


> Hi innergel,
> I too have got a Merckx from the same shop in SA, through the post. A Corsa 01 in 56cm. They sent me a size smaller than what they said they would and also sent me an fork off an alloy Merckx.
> The postage was criminal because they sent it via the airlines, but you know what.....
> 
> i'd do it all again, you were very lucky to be able to go to the store yourself, Rashid was very helpful to me but wasn't much help after the fact to sort out the problems. Doesn't matter as i got a shop soiled MXL fork from New Zealand and all is sorted.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy the ride, nothing better than finding a mystery steelie sitting in a store in a far away country,
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Guest

innergel said:


> Nice! Rashid never responded to my first email, even after a follow up or two. I almost bailed on going to the shop because traffic was awful and I was in a bad mood. I'm glad I went (obviously). Once I was in the store, I was happy to be there. They were very helpful. I've got another email into him, so hopefully he's more responsive going forward.
> 
> Postage from SA is definitely very expensive. I'd pay for air though. Putting it on a boat adds about 3 months to the transit time. No thanks. Hopefully I'll be going back in the summer sometime. If so, I'll go back for sure. I'll probably bring another frame home if they have one.
> 
> And now, for the most important question for ace70, WHERE ARE THE PICS OF YOUR MXL?


You have inspired me to keep the Dancelli frameset I have here. Max frame and Fork, wild colours.

I was going to sell it but your journey to get this one has convinced me to keep it.

At some point I will send to Cyclart and have it painted, then I'll have a MAX bomber to go along with my MX Leader.


----------



## innergel

toomanybikes said:


> You have inspired me to keep the Dancelli frameset I have here. Max frame and Fork, wild colours.
> 
> I was going to sell it but your journey to get this one has convinced me to keep it.
> 
> At some point I will send to Cyclart and have it painted, then I'll have a MAX bomber to go along with my MX Leader.


I was thinking about your Dancelli last night. Definitely a keeper. IIRC, the paint was just about perfect, and it was all paint, no transfers. It's certainly crazy, but it fits the period it was built. Unless you just have to have it re-sprayed, I'd leave it as is. But that's me.

Of course a lovely panel paint job with some nice Italian script would look fantastic too. 
This DeSalvo is particularly tasty.









So is this Canyon.


----------



## Guest

You're probably right.

After the last Merckx I put together - the last thing I should be worried about is "loud paint"


----------



## ace70

*Ok Ok*

Here goes


----------



## Guest

VERY nice.

What have you used for spacers??


----------



## ace70

The only thing i didn't do when building up the frame was install the BB and steering bearings or cut the steerer.
I was apprehensive about cutting the steerer before i measured myself up on the bike after building it, now i like the slightly more upright riding position.
The bike shop that did the install used a selecton of alloy spacers to make up the difference in steerer length.


----------



## innergel

toomanybikes said:


> VERY nice.


+1000

I think that yellow paint scheme is my favorite of all the Merckx paint schemes.


----------



## zmudshark

Since we are doing a 'striptease', I'll add this that showed up in my garage yesterday.


----------



## innergel

Here is the stash where I found my MX Leader. Now you can see why I was dumbfounded. There is another rack I didn't get a picture of not including the Arcabaleno's on another wall.


----------



## Guest

innergel said:


> Here is the stash where I found my MX Leader. Now you can see why I was dumbfounded. There is another rack I didn't get a picture of not including the Arcabaleno's on another wall.


 I wonder what that Telekom bike is??


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Since we are doing a 'striptease', I'll add this that showed up in my garage yesterday.


My Corsa is now, no longer mine.

So show me what you bought.


----------



## zmudshark

Toomanybikes,

You may have to wait until you're down here. Right now it is mostly apart, will be totally apart tomorrow. I'm slow, I polish as I go.

I can tell you that it looks better than I had hoped for. I will switch out some of the worn/scratched parts for better ones in my stash. I have some NOS brakes levers that are definitely going on.

Once I rub it out, do some minor touch-ups, etc., I'll post a picture of the frame and fork. It will be next week before it is a whole bike. I did take it for a short spin before I took it apart, it's fantastic!

innergel,

That stash makes me want to check airfares to SA. I think I saw a couple of 53-54's in there. The Telecom's caught my eye as well.


----------



## carbon13

whats in the the box?
Something special!


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Toomanybikes,
> 
> You may have to wait until you're down here. Right now it is mostly apart, will be totally apart tomorrow. I'm slow, I polish as I go.
> 
> I can tell you that it looks better than I had hoped for. I will switch out some of the worn/scratched parts for better ones in my stash. I have some NOS brakes levers that are definitely going on.
> 
> Once I rub it out, do some minor touch-ups, etc., I'll post a picture of the frame and fork. It will be next week before it is a whole bike. I did take it for a short spin before I took it apart, it's fantastic!
> 
> innergel,
> 
> That stash makes me want to check airfares to SA. I think I saw a couple of 53-54's in there. The Telecom's caught my eye as well.


If we put together an order for 3 or 4 it would make the shipping cheaper.


----------



## zmudshark

toomanybikes said:


> If we put together an order for 3 or 4 it would make the shipping cheaper.


I thought we were both on probation?


----------



## innergel

The Telekom in the pics looks like an MXL. He had more than one. I was drooling over a perfect MXL Telekom 58 sitting out but it was too small for me. He had several other MXL's in the bunch too. I was too enamored of the 60 I bought to pay too much attention to the details of the others. I think the red ones are all Corsa's. 

I emailed the guy on Monday asking for his frame inventory like he promised me. No word from him yet. When I was there I told him at least 10 times I could sell them all but I don't think he believed me. Either that or he's lazy and doesn't want to get rid of them. 

There is a chance that I will be going back around Aug-Sept. If that is the case, I will be happy to take sizes and orders from everyone and go back to the shop in person and take care of everything. Remember there are two more racks that I didn't get pics of. Either way, I'm working our logistics guys at work to see what I can do about shipping. If we could get a large order, I could have someone box them all, put them on a pallet and ship it air freight. Definitely a lot cheaper than any one off boxes coming over. There would be some customs implications though. Still with his prices, definitely worth doing if the guy will cooperate. Hell, we could make it a Merckx Group Buy. :thumbsup:

And zmud, come on with the pics. I'm way overdue with my pics as well.


----------



## zmudshark

One fuzzy flash picture in fromt of the rubish bins:


----------



## innergel

Nice! Merckx panto quill too. It looks perfect.


----------



## zmudshark

The frame & fork is in very good condition. The stem is too short (8.5cm), and will probably go to the auction house on the interwebs to help defray the cost. It's a 26.4 Cinelli, in case anyone is interested. 

I have a Faema Team replica waiting for me in MI, and as cool as Molteni's are, I have a soft spot for the Faema's.


----------



## Guest

I thought it looked like it said MX Leader on it.

Have to find out what size.

He has an Arcobaleno in my size, just trying to confirm measurements.

He has responded to my email a couple of times since you were there, so he is "in"

I'll reiterate the request for the frame inventory.



innergel said:


> The Telekom in the pics looks like an MXL. He had more than one. I was drooling over a perfect MXL Telekom 58 sitting out but it was too small for me. He had several other MXL's in the bunch too. I was too enamored of the 60 I bought to pay too much attention to the details of the others. I think the red ones are all Corsa's.
> 
> I emailed the guy on Monday asking for his frame inventory like he promised me. No word from him yet. When I was there I told him at least 10 times I could sell them all but I don't think he believed me. Either that or he's lazy and doesn't want to get rid of them.
> 
> There is a chance that I will be going back around Aug-Sept. If that is the case, I will be happy to take sizes and orders from everyone and go back to the shop in person and take care of everything. Remember there are two more racks that I didn't get pics of. Either way, I'm working our logistics guys at work to see what I can do about shipping. If we could get a large order, I could have someone box them all, put them on a pallet and ship it air freight. Definitely a lot cheaper than any one off boxes coming over. There would be some customs implications though. Still with his prices, definitely worth doing if the guy will cooperate. Hell, we could make it a Merckx Group Buy. :thumbsup:
> 
> And zmud, come on with the pics. I'm way overdue with my pics as well.


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> I thought we were both on probation?



Well, yeah.

But ......


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> One fuzzy flash picture in fromt of the rubish bins:



You bought ANOTHER old bike??!!

What do you want that old thing for? ........


----------



## zmudshark

toomanybikes said:


> You bought ANOTHER old bike??!!
> 
> What do you want that old thing for? ........


To ride?


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> To ride?


But you already have a bike.

Why on earth would anyone want more than one bike??

Oh wait,

Never mind,

Nice bike BTW.

OH yeah, one more thing,

What model is that Merckx in the background??


----------



## zmudshark

Dang, I got caught with junk again! It's a Robin Hood that I bought for $10, along with Royce Union and a set of 3 speed wheels with new tires.

Yes, I have a problem, but i figured the tires (tyres) were worth more than the $10 I paid for the lot.

How could I pass this up for $10?


----------



## innergel

I need to find something like that for Mrs Gel to poke around the neighborhood on. She's always saying she wants a cruiser of some sort. A polished up Robin Hood three speed would be perfect. :thumbsup: 



zmudshark said:


> Dang, I got caught with junk again! It's a Robin Hood that I bought for $10, along with Royce Union and a set of 3 speed wheels with new tires.
> 
> Yes, I have a problem, but i figured the tires (tyres) were worth more than the $10 I paid for the lot.
> 
> How could I pass this up for $10?


----------



## innergel

TMB, keep on that guy about the frame inventory. If you tell him that you heard about his shop from me, maybe then he'll believe me that I could get them sold and he'll get moving. Then we can all get another nice bike or three on the cheap. 

Color me jealous about the Arcobaleno. That frame is stunning. Alas, he had no big sizes. The story of my life. 



toomanybikes said:


> I thought it looked like it said MX Leader on it.
> 
> Have to find out what size.
> 
> He has an Arcobaleno in my size, just trying to confirm measurements.
> 
> He has responded to my email a couple of times since you were there, so he is "in"
> 
> I'll reiterate the request for the frame inventory.


----------



## zmudshark

Toomany, forget the SA bikes, I found something even better for you, and shiny, too:
*http://tinyurl.com/2phjj5*


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Toomany, forget the SA bikes, I found something even better for you, and shiny, too:
> *http://tinyurl.com/2phjj5*http://tinyurl.com/2phjj5


Aaaack!

How dare you!

I could buy two bikes for those prices.

Sadly, I think those are what Mrs. TMB has planned.


----------



## zmudshark

Just watching out for you, budddy, it was mrs. z's idea.


----------



## zmudshark

innergel said:


> I need to find something like that for Mrs Gel to poke around the neighborhood on. She's always saying she wants a cruiser of some sort. A polished up Robin Hood three speed would be perfect. :thumbsup:


Well, that one lasted about 12 hours on CL, who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Just watching out for you, budddy, it was mrs. z's idea.


Women always stick together.


----------



## zmudshark

Not to hijack Innergel's thread, but he's been a bit slow to post pictures, so here are a few of the new Eddy in my garage. The sun was a bit harsh. I'll take better photos later, but for now these will have to do:


----------



## KayTee

I've been checking out this thread with great interest. A couple of years ago my SO found Rashid's website, exchanged e-mails, received photos, and then phoned him to order a gorgeous NOS MXL frame. It was shipped air and, to make a very long story short, lost, apparently b/c of the airline's SNAFU. But when the frame finally showed up, it had been very poorly packed and sustained minor damage to its beautiful and, from the photos received, previously undamaged pearl white paint job (assuming it was indeed the same frame, of course). Unlike Innergel's, this frame had just been packed in an Eddy Merckx logo foam bag secured with EM tape, then put inside (and subsequently rattled around in) a 2-piece, thin cardboard box. He'd buy from this shop again, but not before specifying detailed packing standards on the front end of the transaction. Having said that, both of us are now wondering what remaining stock Rashid has in 55-56 and 52 cm! :thumbsup:


----------



## zacolnago

Rashid is the Eddy Merckx agent for South Africa, so he is the real deal, although i don't think he has that much experience in shipping products, especially overseas. In Europe and the USA consumers have become so used to buying on Ebay that a certain standard of shipping and packing products is expected. We don't have that here at all, and most of us still buy our bikes from the LBS. 

I'm also pretty sure those frames are beeing sold at cost or even below, so i don't know how motivated Rashid is in getting rid of them. 

Nice to see those frames going to good homes though, I wouldn't mind acquiring one for myself, before you guys come and buy them all up.

Almost forgot to mention, the USD/Rand exchange rate has moved by 30% in the last year in the Dollars favor, so those frames are cheaper now than ever.


----------



## innergel

That's exactly how they packed my frame. I was carrying the box and checking it through as luggage so I had some control over how it was handled. I think that if I was getting something shipped, then I'd want some more bracing in the fork ends and the dropouts. Not to mention a little more padding around the frame to keep it from ratting so much in the box.

I'm still waiting on his inventory list. No word yet.



KayTee said:


> I've been checking out this thread with great interest. A couple of years ago my SO found Rashid's website, exchanged e-mails, received photos, and then phoned him to order a gorgeous NOS MXL frame. It was shipped air and, to make a very long story short, lost, apparently b/c of the airline's SNAFU. But when the frame finally showed up, it had been very poorly packed and sustained minor damage to its beautiful and, from the photos received, previously undamaged pearl white paint job (assuming it was indeed the same frame, of course). Unlike Innergel's, this frame had just been packed in an Eddy Merckx logo foam bag secured with EM tape, then put inside (and subsequently rattled around in) a 2-piece, thin cardboard box. He'd buy from this shop again, but not before specifying detailed packing standards on the front end of the transaction. Having said that, both of us are now wondering what remaining stock Rashid has in 55-56 and 52 cm! :thumbsup:


----------



## innergel

Rashid is a nice guy and it's a good shop. If he wants to sell the frames, then there is definitely a market as is evidenced by the interest in this thread. I'm not particularly concerned with his margins. He can bump up the price if he wants to. They are still a good deal. Otherwise, they will hang in his shop for a few more years and he'll have to pay taxes on his inventory. No skin off my back either way. 

I told him multiple times to list them on US ebay. I told him I would do it for him and we could work out a profit sharing deal based on the prices published on his website. Maybe he's doing that right now. Maybe that's why he won't send me his inventory list like he promised multiple times. Either way, I'd prefer for him to sell the frames to someone who will ride them instead of them hanging in a shop where no one knows they are there. 

Next time I'm down there, I'm going back. I'll buy frames for whoever wants them and make sure they are packaged correctly. 




zacolnago said:


> Rashid is the Eddy Merckx agent for South Africa, so he is the real deal, although i don't think he has that much experience in shipping products, especially overseas. In Europe and the USA consumers have become so used to buying on Ebay that a certain standard of shipping and packing products is expected. We don't have that here at all, and most of us still buy our bikes from the LBS.
> 
> I'm also pretty sure those frames are beeing sold at cost or even below, so i don't know how motivated Rashid is in getting rid of them.
> 
> Nice to see those frames going to good homes though, I wouldn't mind acquiring one for myself, before you guys come and buy them all up.
> 
> Almost forgot to mention, the USD/Rand exchange rate has moved by 30% in the last year in the Dollars favor, so those frames are cheaper now than ever.


----------



## innergel

*Pics finally*

Here you. Sorry for the wait. I tried to get some pics of the small dings, but they didn't come out. It's basically perfect.


----------



## eddymerckx#1

ace70 said:


> Here goes


got the same 1 ,was thinkin about stripping it & sellin the frame since I got my Leader


----------



## barry1021

So my Arizona buds are scheming to buy South African Merckxes without me? Some friends. Innergel that frame looks fantastic, and If you are going back I would certainly like to know what the inventory is like....Toomany and Zmud have enough bikes, especially Merckx, but I on the other hand..........

b21


----------



## barry1021

zmudshark said:


> One fuzzy flash picture in fromt of the rubish bins:


DAMN YOU ZMUD FOR NOT BEING MY SIZE!!!!!

Nice bike. My fave Merckx paint. 

Are you worthy of that AND the DeRosa AND the Faema in Michigan?? Why am I lusting so??


b21


----------



## zmudshark

b21,

Don't forget the Cinelli SC back in MI. Do you have one of those yet?


----------



## Guest

*First off*;

Innergel. You done GOOD. Really nice frame and I am sure a Della Santa fork will work very well with it.

Nice.

Glad it finally happened.




*Second*;



Barry. we are not trying to sneak in a special shipment of Mercks behind your back, but ........

I need a another bike like a need a hole in the head but two that would pop my rivets would be a De Rosa in ELOS and a NOS Merckx Arcobaleno. Neuron steel and never sold in North America.

If it happened that Innergel was able to put a shipment together and the store had one in my size ( they do) I'd be on it.

However, there is a problem, and its name is zMudshark!

He keeps pointing out ( and enjoying it) the essential truth, of .............



*Third*;



Hard to lose sight of the fact that any one of these frames would be roughly the value of a washer/dryer combo that I know Mrs. TMB feels is essential to the new house ( women!  )

and ........



*Fourth*;


Can't lose sight of the fact that Mr. Strong will be delivering a shiny new custom to me in less than a month.




I am sure I will figure out a way ..................


----------



## zmudshark

b21 doesn't need another bike, I believe he now owns a model I have coveted (forgive me, Lord), for quite some time.

Congrats, b21


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> b21 doesn't need another bike, I believe he now owns a model I have coveted (forgive me, Lord), for quite some time.
> 
> Congrats, b21


Geez, I haven' t checked - did he win that??

Holy crap - he did

Congrats B21.


----------



## singlecross

innergel said:


> Next time I'm down there, I'm going back. I'll buy frames for whoever wants them and make sure they are packaged correctly.


Keep me posted if there's a MXL in a 52 or 54. Thanks.

singlecross


----------



## zmudshark

tmb, he didn't win it, he bought it. 

Maybe mrs b21 will kill him and it will be available again. It's your correct size, isn't it? 

I'm with you on you choice of two bikes yet to own. 54cm for me, 53 in a pinch, if it has a long top tube.


----------



## zmudshark

barry1021 said:


> DAMN YOU ZMUD FOR NOT BEING MY SIZE!!!!!
> 
> Nice bike. My fave Merckx paint.
> 
> Are you worthy of that AND the DeRosa AND the Faema in Michigan?? Why am I lusting so??
> 
> 
> b21


I think the lusting has come 180*

DAMN YOU B21 FOR NOT BEING MY SIZE.

Do you think I'd look silly having 4cm blocks on your pedals? I could use red and green rubber bands to attach them.


----------



## cannibal

hi innergel
very nice acquisition, just curious about the disposition of the MXL fork. What happened to it? IMHO, the MXL fork is unique. Did Eddy forget to send it to Rashid when he bought the frame set or did Rashid sell the fork only? Digressing, pencil me in for a 59-62cm steel Eddy, any model will suffice.


----------



## innergel

He said the frame used to be built up as a floor model. The fork was apparently lost in the breakdown. I emailed him last week telling him that if he happened to come across it in a closet somewhere, I wanted it, but no word back. It's unique for sure. 

If he'd ever send me his frame inventory, I'd be glad to facilitate a group buy for everyone. With the interest in these frames I'm thinking we could easily fill a pallet or two and get them airshipped to the US. 

FWIW, if there is another 60+ frame in the bunch, I'm taking first dibs on it. :wink:



cannibal said:


> hi innergel
> very nice acquisition, just curious about the disposition of the MXL fork. What happened to it? IMHO, the MXL fork is unique. Did Eddy forget to send it to Rashid when he bought the frame set or did Rashid sell the fork only? Digressing, pencil me in for a 59-62cm steel Eddy, any model will suffice.


----------



## cannibal

FWIW, if there is another 60+ frame in the bunch, I'm taking first dibs on it. :wink:[/QUOTE]

justifiable and warranted in terms of pecking order if this pipe dream ever materializes ....If you don't mind me asking, what is the date code on your frame? My Mx leader is H1339, purchased new in 1998.


----------



## kjmunc

Ditto on anything in a 62cm or 63cm, especially if it's SLX or Arcobaleno (good choice TMB!!) Heck, I'd even add another MXL to the stable if you twist my arm enough.


----------



## Guest

Well,

given that I am down 3 bikes today, someone better get on this group buy.

Pronto.


----------



## zmudshark

I'm in for an Arcobaleno in a 54.


----------



## Guest

This is what I got from the SA store

<<
Hi Jim
Stock of Arcobaleno frame & fork
centre to centre
60
58
52

regards
Rashid
>>

If he is right that the 58 is a 57 top tube - it's mine.

Beyond that you guys can fight over them.

I sent him another email on the inventory as well.


----------



## zmudshark

Dang, none my size. Hope one fits you TMB, you deserve it!


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Dang, none my size. Hope one fits you TMB, you deserve it!


That is just that model though,

He has Stradas, Corsas, Corsa Extras, Mx Leaders as well.

This is why we're trying to get the inventory from him.

Probably too much to hope that there might be a stray Grand Prix in my size hiding in there somewhere?


----------



## KayTee

WHOA - I would LOVE to buy the 52 Arcobaleno if fork's intact. Hope Rashid provides his inventory soon!!


----------



## kjmunc

TMB, I heard the news about the fire and your loss......so sorry you have to go through that, but at least no-one was hurt and material things can be replaced. 

Best of luck with the insurance process.


----------



## innergel

All right people. Rashid has come through with the full inventory. It's a Festivus miracle! Here is his reply, verbatim. I once again reiterated that there was plenty of interest in his stock and that I was working on shipping prices from my side. Obviously the more frames we get, the cheaper it will be. 

I also mentioned that everyone will want more details on the frames than this. Full measurements, paint schemes, paint condition, fork details, etc. This may be more work than he was anticipating, but if he wants to sell, then he needs to do it. 

I have dibs on the 60cm Strada and/or the 60cm Arcabaleno. I don't remember the 60cm Arcobaleno. I thought he only showed me a 58  I know for sure there is a perfect Telekom MXL in either 58 or 59. 

_Hi Jason
Sorry for the late reply
Stock at present

*Arcobaleno
60/58/52

Corsa 01
55/58/53/52/57/56

MXL
54/56/55/58/54/53/54/58/59/58

Strada
60/58/51/52/55/57/61*

I am trying to get the best possible price for shipping and will contact you
very soon.
Regards
Rashid_



toomanybikes said:


> This is what I got from the SA store
> 
> <<
> Hi Jim
> Stock of Arcobaleno frame & fork
> centre to centre
> 60
> 58
> 52
> 
> regards
> Rashid
> >>
> 
> If he is right that the 58 is a 57 top tube - it's mine.
> 
> Beyond that you guys can fight over them.
> 
> I sent him another email on the inventory as well.


----------



## Guest

innergel said:


> All right people. Rashid has come through with the full inventory. It's a Festivus miracle! Here is his reply, verbatim. I once again reiterated that there was plenty of interest in his stock and that I was working on shipping prices from my side. Obviously the more frames we get, the cheaper it will be.
> 
> I also mentioned that everyone will want more details on the frames than this. Full measurements, paint schemes, paint condition, fork details, etc. This may be more work than he was anticipating, but if he wants to sell, then he needs to do it.
> 
> I have dibs on the 60cm Strada and/or the 60cm Arcabaleno. I don't remember the 60cm Arcobaleno. I thought he only showed me a 58  I know for sure there is a perfect Telekom MXL in either 58 or 59.
> 
> _Hi Jason_
> _Sorry for the late reply_
> _Stock at present_
> 
> _*Arcobaleno*_
> _*60/58/52*_
> 
> _*Corsa 01*_
> _*55/58/53/52/57/56*_
> 
> _*MXL*_
> _*54/56/55/58/54/53/54/58/59/58*_
> 
> _*Strada*_
> _*60/58/51/52/55/57/61*_
> 
> _I am trying to get the best possible price for shipping and will contact you_
> _very soon._
> _Regards_
> _Rashid_


Dibs on a MXL in 56.


----------



## KayTee

Much appreciation for your idea and offer to explore an order like this, Innergel. If this flies, Mr. Tee and I would indeed be interested in a 52 Arcobalano and a Corsa 01 in 56 pending additional details from Rashid on exactly what he's got there (i.e. do they have forks etc.). And any thoughts at this point how the group should coordinate payment?


----------



## barry1021

*I would suggest that if there is a conflict*



KayTee said:


> Much appreciation for your idea and offer to explore an order like this, Innergel. If this flies, Mr. Tee and I would indeed be interested in a 52 Arcobalano and a Corsa 01 in 56 pending additional details from Rashid on exactly what he's got there (i.e. do they have forks etc.). And any thoughts at this point how the group should coordinate payment?


over a bike that Toomany wants, he should get first dibs, having lost three in a fire this week. Having said that a 57tt is too big for you unless you are still growing!!  

This is crazy for me to do, but I would be interested as well in a 57-ish if there is one that knocks my socks off

b21


----------



## zmudshark

If there's a vote, I vote for TMB getting first pick, too.


----------



## Guest

barry1021 said:


> over a bike that Toomany wants, he should get first dibs, having lost three in a fire this week. Having said that a 57tt is too big for you unless you are still growing!!
> 
> This is crazy for me to do, but I would be interested as well in a 57-ish if there is one that knocks my socks off
> 
> b21


Appreciate the thought but there's lots for all of us.

I would like to get an MXL and either 55 or 56 would work for me so if someone wants the 56 they can have it and I could go to a 55.

Maybe even a 54 depending on what top tube is on it .........................


----------



## zmudshark

I think we need more exact measurements, hopefully Rashid will follow through. I would go for an MXL in a 53-54, depending on TT and colors/fork, etc.


----------



## singlecross

innergel said:


> All right people. Rashid has come through with the full inventory. It's a Festivus miracle! Here is his reply, verbatim. I once again reiterated that there was plenty of interest in his stock and that I was working on shipping prices from my side. Obviously the more frames we get, the cheaper it will be.
> 
> I also mentioned that everyone will want more details on the frames than this. Full measurements, paint schemes, paint condition, fork details, etc. This may be more work than he was anticipating, but if he wants to sell, then he needs to do it.
> 
> I have dibs on the 60cm Strada and/or the 60cm Arcabaleno. I don't remember the 60cm Arcobaleno. I thought he only showed me a 58  I know for sure there is a perfect Telekom MXL in either 58 or 59.
> 
> _Hi Jason
> Sorry for the late reply
> Stock at present
> 
> *Arcobaleno
> 60/58/52
> 
> Corsa 01
> 55/58/53/52/57/56
> 
> MXL
> 54/56/55/58/54/53/54/58/59/58
> 
> Strada
> 60/58/51/52/55/57/61*
> 
> I am trying to get the best possible price for shipping and will contact you
> very soon.
> Regards
> Rashid_


I'm in for the 53 MXL (or one of the 54 MXL's although that could be a bit long in the TT for me if the geometry chart I've looked at is accurate. Assuming 55TT for the 53 and 55.5 TT for the 54). Thanks and keep us posted...

singlecross


----------



## innergel

I'll do my best to get more details on these frames. I was hoping for more detail than this on his inventory list, so I'll keep pressing him. I think all the red frames in the pic I posted are Corsas. He has a mish-mash of MXL colors. The Arcobalenos were all light blue, IIRC. I think they all had forks. If anyone can dig up geometry charts for these frames, then it would be big help to everyone. I'm not sure Rashid is up to the challenge, based on his slow response so far. But we can all hope.

At this point, I have no idea about pricing, shipping cost, duty, or anything other than what is in this thread. If I can get a ball park number of frameset orders, that will help me price the freight and we can go from there. I'll have to work out duty rates too, which are ranging from 5% to 13.5% of frameset cost depending on the tariff code that gets assigned. 

I'll do a spreadsheet of who wants what. We can resolve any disputes as we go forward. I just ask that everyone be patient and flexible please. This may take a while.


----------



## KayTee

barry1021 said:


> over a bike that Toomany wants, he should get first dibs, having lost three in a fire this week. Having said that a 57tt is too big for you unless you are still growing!!


Agree - TMB needs to restock for sure! And moi, I'm not growing (except mebbe sideways) so the 52'll do me just peachie. Glad to know the stock's still plentiful.


----------



## singlecross

*Thanks Innergel and geometry chart*

Thanks Inneregel for working on putting this all together. Much appreciated.

Here's a geometry chart that I have been working off. There are others here who admittedly know TONS more about Merckx than me but this chart may be useful as a ballpark for folks...

singlecross


----------



## innergel

barry1021 said:


> over a bike that Toomany wants, he should get first dibs, having lost three in a fire this week. Having said that a 57tt is too big for you unless you are still growing!!
> 
> This is crazy for me to do, but I would be interested as well in a 57-ish if there is one that knocks my socks off
> 
> b21


Which model? He's got a Corsa and a Strada in 57.

I'm working on the spreadsheet now.


----------



## barry1021

*Pm*



innergel said:


> Which model? He's got a Corsa and a Strada in 57.
> 
> I'm working on the spreadsheet now.


sent Innergel, thx

b21


----------



## kjmunc

Aw well....I don't know if I'm relieved in a good or bad way that there aren't any in my size! I guess it prevents me from having to do some 'splainin' as to the big box with international shipping rates and a mystery withdrawal from our bank account!

The rest of you lucky folks are obligated to post pics if/when this deal goes down. Good luck!


----------



## cannibal

_Hi Jason
Sorry for the late reply
Stock at present

*Arcobaleno
60/58/52

Corsa 01
55/58/53/52/57/56

MXL
54/56/55/58/54/53/54/58/59/58

Strada
60/58/51/52/55/57/61*

I am trying to get the best possible price for shipping and will contact you
very soon.
Regards
Rashid_[/QUOTE]

innergel,
when the moment of truth comes, I'll purchase any one of these models and sizes: The Arco. 60, MXL 59 or Strada 60-61. Color is secondary. Price is a consideration of course. Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## teoteoteo

innergel said:


> I'll do my best to get more details on these frames. I was hoping for more detail than this on his inventory list, so I'll keep pressing him. I think all the red frames in the pic I posted are Corsas. He has a mish-mash of MXL colors. The Arcobalenos were all light blue, IIRC. I think they all had forks. If anyone can dig up geometry charts for these frames, then it would be big help to everyone. I'm not sure Rashid is up to the challenge, based on his slow response so far. But we can all hope.
> 
> At this point, I have no idea about pricing, shipping cost, duty, or anything other than what is in this thread. If I can get a ball park number of frameset orders, that will help me price the freight and we can go from there. I'll have to work out duty rates too, which are ranging from 5% to 13.5% of frameset cost depending on the tariff code that gets assigned.
> 
> I'll do a spreadsheet of who wants what. We can resolve any disputes as we go forward. I just ask that everyone be patient and flexible please. This may take a while.


Too late to jump on the bandwagon? I'd really like to get my hands on 55cm MXL or Corsa 01 in that order.


----------



## atpjunkie

*ohh*

if that 60 or 61 Strada was in Domo Livery......,...

tell that guy you'll pimp hiswares. we gots awhole load of junkies

congrats Inner


----------



## innergel

teoteoteo said:


> Too late to jump on the bandwagon? I'd really like to get my hands on 55cm MXL or Corsa 01 in that order.


Definitely not too late. I've got you down for both, preferences noted. ATP, I've got you down too.


----------



## rufus

wow. don't know what the price might end up being, but if it's somewhat doable, and comes with fork, you can tentatively pencil me in for a 52 Corsa, or maybe the Arcobaleno if no one else has dibs on it.


----------



## innergel

rufus said:


> wow. don't know what the price might end up being, but if it's somewhat doable, and comes with fork, you can tentatively pencil me in for a 52 Corsa, or maybe the Arcobaleno if no one else has dibs on it.


I've got you down.


----------



## MerckxMad

*PM sent*

BTW OFG, that 55 Faema obviously does not fit you. Flip it to me and do not ship through Gerick's.


----------



## zmudshark

MerckxMad, Actually the Faema is a 54, the seller had it listed as a 55, but is definitely a 54 and fits just fine.

It should be done in a couple of days. The new cable housing should be here today, and I have to cut the fork steerer to proper length, then the final build will begin.


----------



## KayTee

Just checking - you still have me down for a 52 Arco and a 56 Corsa01 (latter for Mr. Tee)? If the 52 Arcobaleno is not available, I'd do anything in Faema paint or a 52 Strada as alternate choices. Thanks mucho! 

Katy in VA


----------



## innergel

*Update - Pls Read*

I just wanted to make a few points to everyone as we move forward.

1. I am just a middleman in this whole process. I am happy to do the work to get this done, but this whole deal ultimately rests on the guy in SA being willing to do the work on his side AND to make the sale. He seems amenable so far, but he's far from quick in his responses. I think that is a common quality for South Africans, so I ask that everyone is PATIENT and FLEXIBLE during this process.

2. Every bit of info I have on these frames has been posted in this thread. I don't know anything else about sizing or color schemes or whether there is shop wear or whether they all have forks or even what the final pricing will be, etc. I'm doing my best to get as much info as I can, but once again, he's slow with that info. As info comes in, I will post it. If I had to guess, we'll all be lucky to get a color scheme and fork info for each frame. You may have to take it on faith that you can live with any perceived shortcomings in the frame, like small paint dings or size differences slightly off from the posted geometry charts. Returns/exchanges are going to be VERY PROBLEMATIC if not IMPOSSIBLE. 

3. In a few days, I will post a list of who has dibs on what frame. Some of the frames have multiple names against them. I will trust that we can work out who wants what frame amongst us all. If there are any open frames, then I'd encourage anyone who wants in to simply email/PM me their preference and I'll mark them down. This is not an exclusive list. All are welcome. I'd love to buy his entire stock. 

4. We'll work out the payment details, etc. when and if the time comes. I'll be as transparent as possible with all info so everyone is comfortable. 

5. If you need to get in touch with me, either PM me or send me an email through the site. I'll email you back as quickly as possible. 

We are a long way off from this happening. Know that I'm doing my best for everyone, so I once again ask for PATIENCE and FLEXIBILITY. If you are a PITA during this process, your frame might be mysteriously left off the order and you will have to deal with the SA shop directly. Or I may keep it and sell it to someone else.


----------



## singlecross

Read and understood. Thanks Innergel.

singlecross


----------



## zmudshark

innergel,

I think everyone appreciates your hard work and the time you are devoting to this project.
A heartfelt thanks to you!


----------



## innergel

OK that last post might have come across as a little terse. It was not intended that way. Everyone has been fine so far and I'm excited about our prospects. I'm just pretty direct in my dealings and want everyone to be informed. It's nothing personal. 

I know how everyone is about their bikes, me included. We want to know every single detail all the way along. I'm just saying it could take a while to get it, if we get it at all. So you may have to take some stuff on faith and decide for yourself to go/no-go.


----------



## innergel

Will everyone who has requested a frame please send the info below to 
jason underscore moore at fastmail dot fm:

Screen name
Actual name
Email address
Ship to postal code

I'm going to try and start getting some estimated costs and I'll start with shipping from me to you. No rush on it. Just when you get a chance.


----------



## barry1021

*Boy*



zmudshark said:


> innergel,
> 
> I think everyone appreciates your hard work and the time you are devoting to this project.
> A heartfelt thanks to you!


you're being awfully nice Zmud. THis not being a PITA is going to be tough on me, totally out of character.....

b21


----------



## rufus

Been re-assessing my fiscal situation and have decided that no matter how good the deal might be, I really can't justify a new frame at this point in time. Priorities right now are payign down debt and setting money aside for a downpayment on a new car. 

So, anyone wants a 52cm Corsa, there's a slot open for you.


----------



## innergel

rufus said:


> Been re-assessing my fiscal situation and have decided that no matter how good the deal might be, I really can't justify a new frame at this point in time. Priorities right now are payign down debt and setting money aside for a downpayment on a new car.
> 
> So, anyone wants a 52cm Corsa, there's a slot open for you.


Noted. Good on you for paying off your debts.


----------



## rufus

I didn't say 'pay off', I said 'pay down'.  sadly, it'll be some time before I'm debt free.


----------



## innergel

*Update*

New thread here 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1465215#post1465215


----------

